# Thumbs Up - Sudwala Lodge



## jojoless (Feb 22, 2008)

Just in case there's someone out there who doesn't realize how easy and efficient it is dealing with the wonderful staff at Sudwala Lodge, here's my recent experience with them.

I emailed Doreen and Niky late yesterday afternoon, to inquire about paying my 2009 maintenance fees.  I received a reply several hours later.  I forwarded my new credit card information and received a reply back in minutes.  They also sent a message to RCI to spacebank my week.  This was all accomplished within half a day (despite the time difference).  

Congratulations to Sudwala Lodge for once again achieving Silver Crown Status again in 2008!


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree.  They are wonderful to work with.


----------



## kiyotaka (Feb 23, 2008)

They let me pay my levy 2 yrs in advance, ie I paid 09 levy in Aug 07.


----------



## abdibile (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

how have zou experienced Sudwalas exchange power to be recently?

What do thez trade for?

Thanks!

Abdibile


----------



## kiyotaka (Feb 25, 2008)

We haven't used 09 week for exchange but so far our exchanges are:
03 week w/ Pacifica Club, Ixtapa (RID 1 br) in 2/04;   
04 week w/ Pacifica Club, Ixtapa (RID 1 br) in 2/04 (back to back);
05 week w/ Club Donatello, San Francisco (GC h) in 6/04 ;
06 week w/ EL MORO TOWER EL CID, MAZATLAN (GC1 br) in 1/06;
07 week w/ Sheraton Vistana Resort (GC 2br) in 3/07 ;
08 week w/ Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta (GC 1br) in 1/08.


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Sudwala Success*

We join in the congratulations for achieving Siver Crown status again. Congratulations, Suwala staff, for a job well done!!!

Doreen and Niky are a pleasure to work with. I started the process of asking about my 2009 levies last week Friday - late Friday night/Saturday morning in So. Africa. Very early Tuesday morning my week appeared in RCI. An international transaction over a weekend...and all this great service for less than a couple hundred dollars. What a deal!!!

We just made our first exchange, using our 2008 Sudwala week. We will be at the Sunbay Resort in Hot Springs, Arkansas Memorial Day week next year. So many places we want to go and so little time.


----------



## Aldo (Apr 9, 2008)

Absolutely a pleasure to work with!  Thank you Niky.

RCI gave me absolutely zero, squat for my Sudwala 2007 weeks, (we have two) even though one is red and one is peak, and we deposited 12 months out, so we've been depositing them with DAE.

We've got absolutely fantastic trades for Sudwala via DAE.  A summer week in a delightful farmhouse in south-central France, and three weeks (2 bedroom) on the beach in New Zealand during their winter.

Tell you what...Sudwala and DAE have restored by faith in exchanging timeshares.

My TS in Quebec is never exchanged, but every other TS I've ever owned has been a tremendous hassle, and RCI just a plain and away criminal ripoff.

If it wasn't for Sudwala and DAE I'd have gotten outta this game long ago.


----------



## g4fishing (Apr 15, 2008)

*M/f at the resort?*

Just curious what the levy is for a 1br?


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 15, 2008)

And how about the mf for a 2 bedroom?


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 16, 2008)

*1BR Sudwala Levies*

Including the credit card company exchange fee my 1BR levies for 2009 cost me just under $200.


----------



## JEFF H (Apr 16, 2008)

g4fishing said:


> Just curious what the levy is for a 1br?



That would depend on the number of share blocks assigned the unit.
They have 3-4 different size 1-BR units. Larger the unit the more shares
assigned and the higher the Levy.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just tried sending them both emails, and both were bounced back--can anyone give me a newer email address that might work.  I've paid my levies, but no weeks have been deposited.

Thanks for any help.

Pat


----------



## wgaldred (Jun 16, 2008)

I had an email from Doreen at Sudwala last week, the addresses were
Doreen  =   Levies1@Royalhservices.com
Niky   =   niky@royalhservices.com

I email them from my yahoo account and have never had any problems
Willie


----------

